
Ask HN: Interest in directly annotating, highlighting, and citing web pages? - PseudoFudge
Would you find something like this useful? For educational, research, or personal use?
======
sevensor
How is this different from all of the existing web annotation systems?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_annotation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_annotation)

Do you have a new idea for web annotation?

~~~
PseudoFudge
The idea would be that, in addition to the normal annotation and highlighting
options, it could generate a formatted citation posted to a clipboard. One
could quickly, easily cite their sources and take notes on the web page.

------
dvanwag
Diigo accomplishes much of this.

